# What are you doing to help out your SA?



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

exposure
reading books on CBT
visiting this SAS site opcorn


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been learning new skills and developing new hobbies. The classes that I've been taking get me out of the house and interacting with people who have the same interests. They (the classes) also help to make me feel competent, interesting and a bit more self assured. They've also helped me learn alot about myself : )


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Therapy with my grandma and her friend. I'm also planning on trying medication.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm doing CBT on this site which is wonderful. Also trying to reduce my cortisol levels and started taking medication for depression :banana


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Whenever I am asked to go out or do something, I go.

I have gone to quite a few shows over the pasts couple of months and over the summer. My friends put on an art/music show at a local restaraunt, and I help set up beforehand, and take apart after, and I hang out during the whole thing. I also have been going to my sister's ex-b/f's band's shows and have gone to see other bands. Actually, I go out at least once a week, which is a lot for me. The only downside is that I spend so much money on beer and admission.

The other day I went with my friend to a recording studio and recorded one of the songs he heard me playing in my room when he came over. I don't like the song _that_ much, but it was worth it because I am not used to playing with anyone else, and it felt good to have a drummer (who understands my style) and a very loud amp, and to actually excercise something that I created.

I guess this counts as positive experience.


----------



## Quarters (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey BeNice that's really good.

I'm going to a weekly CBT group. opcorn


----------



## shawn20k (Nov 11, 2003)

trying to get the midwest program on ebay although i keep getting outbid at the last possible second, happened twice. Also I am looking for good audio books and regular books about social anxiety and self confidence/ eye contact etc. even though I think that goes with self confidence. I ordered the audio book psycho cybernetics today. Also eating better and trying to do things that make me happy.


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

-setting long term goals (not really related to the SA itself, but more like what I want to accomplish before I kick the bucket, kind of like a mission statement. Getting more of an optimistic mindset by reading and working on personal growth.)

-Might actually go to the club with my buddy one of these weekends, maybe next time he bugs me to go with him.

-Going to the gym and working out consistently helps with the depression that comes with SA


----------



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

I've started exercising and yesterday I got the "Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook" i the mail, so I've started reading that. I'm also considering telling my parents (again) and see if it's possible to get into CBT here.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Nothing, other then visiting sas. I'm kind of ok with my SA.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm trying to get off my medicine because it's not doing #$% anymore. But it helped for the first couple of years.

Mostly it's exposure and boosting my self-confidence.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

applying for jobs, getting out of the house as much as possible... i was visiting a psychologist every two weeks, but she retired in august!


----------



## shawn20k (Nov 11, 2003)

Im going to do the Midwest program I won a bid on ebay today, so Im going to give this program a shot, I hear it has good potential if your truly dedicated to the program and stick with it.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats great shawn20k. Good luck with that! :banana


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Exposure right now. Lots of it.

Judo and exercise/nutrition help too


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

meggiehamilton said:


> exposure
> reading books on CBT
> visiting this SAS site opcorn


pardon my asking...What is CBT? I notice that a lot on this forum.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

CBT stands for cognitive -behavioral therapy. It is an action oriented form of psychosocial therapy that assumes that maladaptive, or faulty, thinking patterns cause maladaptive behavior and "negative" emotions. (Maladaptive behavior is behavior that is counter productive or interferes with every day living.) The treatment focuses on changing an
individual's thoughts (cognitive patterns) in order to change his or her behavior or emotional state.

Some people choose this form of therapy in conjunction with taking meds.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

oh, ok. I didn't know what the abreviation was about.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I just started seeing a psychologist. It's only been three sessions so far, but we're going to focus on fixing me with CBT and psychotherapy for my SA and my "low self-concept."

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

During the summer, I joined my college newspaper staff. Joining over the summer proved to be a great option for me because I immersed myself slowly. By the time the first paper came out on campus, I already felt comfortable with the group, and had made two wonderful friends. Being a student journalist provides me with great opportunities for exposure: weekly meetings, calling people to set up interviews, actually conducting interviews, attending events, and having to ask people for quotes. I'm willing to do all of it because it empowers me, because I love writing, and because I care deeply for the rest of the staff. It's all had its ups and downs, but overall been a very positive experience.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

well I just started working on my SA again about 2 weeeks ago. I am reading everything that I can find and this SAS site helps too. Im exercising and listening to music. I'm taking St. Johns Wort. One more thing that I havent tried yet is the relaxation techniques and breathing techniques. Im sure thats not spelled correctly but I will be ok. As soon as my car is fixed i will be able to get out more. I think that it being out of commission for 6 months has really hurt my progress. I think I am worse than I was six months ago.


----------



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

tryptich, considered yourself healed.


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

I am accepting any invitations I get to social events. I am also trying to work on greeting people by name instead of just saying hello


----------



## Maltaz (Nov 26, 2004)

I started inviting people to do stuff with me instead of relying on them all the time. 

Before I go out with friends, I try to make sure I am in the right frame of mind. I remind myself that these people like me for 'me', and not for what I can do, what I possess, and what I can do for them. 

Sometimes friends forget to tell you that they enjoy your company, it's just a given. So when the negative thoughts creep in where I question their friendship, I try to dismiss them or reinforce the positive reasons why I enjoy their company and vice versa. It has helped tremendously.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm seeing a psychologist once a week for cbt. Also I'm seeing my psychiatrist soon, so I'll probably be starting another drug (im just getting off of celexa right now). Also, I'm trying to be as friendly as possible at school, and trying to talk to classmates. Who knows? Maybe i'll make some friends eventually (i have none right now  ).

So far nothing has helped.. but I'm still hopeful.


----------



## intelinside (Nov 24, 2004)

what's the Midwest program you guys are talking about on ebay??????


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

It is through the Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety and the founder is Lucinda Basset. You can get the tapes through her website or on t.v. or some have even purchased them cheaper on e-bay. They are used mainly to help people with anxiety. I dont know how well it works for SA. I guess it depends on the individual.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Say, that is a good question.

I'm abstinent (off sugar). Sugar exascerbates my SA, panic attacks, depression--you name it!

I try to practice the Universal Law of Reciprocation--reaching out first and expecting (nothing in return) but getting lots in return.

I put my spare change in those Salvation Army buckets every time I pass by--even if it's just a quarter.

I go to my gym regularly and work out--hard!

I try to learn something new every day.

Leilanistar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cbt and medication


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Reading David Burn's books (I have read his books several times- there are some parts I have read about 10 times. His messages are so uplifting).

2. Whenever I have a negative thought about something, I always try to put a more rational spin on the thought (i.e. instead of thinking "I'm different" or "I'm a screw-up", I will think "I am just as good as anyone else").

3. Being out in places where there are a lot of people around (i.e.fellow employees at my new job) and talking to those people. The more I do this, the more I realize that most people are nice and I can be myself around them.

I have been doing these three things for the past several months and my anxiety has been getting lower and lower everyday. I feel almost no anxiety anymore when I am around people.


----------



## Draya (Aug 7, 2009)

You're all doing great things! I'm going to volunteer at a charity shop. Atleast I can stop at anytime but I'm going to try my best and keep going. I guess it's all about getting out of the house and meeting people for me.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im doing exposure.
And i have recently stopped taking zoloft as i think it has stopped working and i have been on effexor now for 2 days so far. So i really hope my new medication helps.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing at all. Waiting to see somebody for CBT but the doctor who was supposed to refer me is on holiday :roll


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm seeing a psychologist tomorrow for my first session. I have very little exposure right now though unfortunately (except at work but I'm not as anxious there).


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

I really tried to read all of these replies, but sheehs. 
But me I Like a lot of you guys say yes to every single social outing i get asked to if i can go. And I also have this audio book on social anxiety, its helping a lil but its pretty slow for where i am i think. 
The most important thing i've been doing is realizing every negative thought i have is wrong, and replacing them with true positive thoughts. 
right now i am just working on feeling comfortable in my own skin. which is working famously. I predict by .... 2011 i'll be in a really good place baring any unforeseen set backs.


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Exercise 3 times a week.
2. Got the Anxiety and Phobia Workbook and will start the book's program.
3. Making eye contact with people.
4. Going to meetup groups.
5. Reading books on social anxiety.


----------

